# Chen Xiaowang - Applications



## Xue Sheng (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 9, 2014)

Very cool.  Thanks for the videos Xue!


----------



## zzj (Oct 9, 2014)

Always great to see true masters in action, noticed that his Henan Accent was more pronounced than usual.


----------



## Vajramusti (Oct 10, 2014)

CXW is imply superb.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 10, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> CXW is imply superb.



Yes he is, CZL is darn good too, but I cannot find any vids of him showing apps


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 10, 2014)

Had to watch it a few times to keep up with what was written but enjoyed it immensely


----------



## Vajramusti (Oct 10, 2014)

All the advanced chen stylists are great.... including CZL and cxw's brother CXX.

Because of  the early concentration of chen style in chen village  and then the cultural revolution
widespread appreciation of good chen style came late but  they are making up for it now.


----------

